# **CHILDHOOD DREAMS BIKE CLUB**



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

nice bikes


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

*THANKS* :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: i was cool showing with you guys all year


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

wheres the bikes at?


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by carlosjimenez_@Dec 6 2008, 02:10 PM~12353884
> *wheres the bikes at?
> *


X2 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlosjimenez+Dec 6 2008, 03:10 PM~12353884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scroll to the right with your tool bar


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 6 2008, 03:54 PM~12354370
> *scroll to the right with your tool bar
> *


OH SHIT DAMN IM SLOW THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 6 2008, 04:56 PM~12354376
> *OH SHIT DAMN IM SLOW THANKS HOMIE!
> *


Its not your fault son, I should have been there more often. :biggrin: LOL j/p homie


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

SE VEN BUENAS LAS HYNAS 


AND THE BIKES TOO THAT GREEN ONE IS LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice bikes


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

IT WAS A GOOD YEAR, CANT WAIT TILL 09. MUCH RESPECT FROM DELANO. :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wuts up delano.....seen you guys in parade the other nite :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE BIKES


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

pics from a Fresno show 08


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

nice looking bikes!! big props


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

SOME OF OUR OTHER MEMBERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

WISHING EVERYONE A HAPPY NEW YEAR, FROM THE ENTIRE CHILDHOOD DREAMS FAMILY. :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Dec 17 2008, 06:15 PM~12458926
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 6 2008, 11:13 PM~12357130
> *pics from a Fresno show 08
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Real Good man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Cant forget my young ones :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Gotta put some cuties on here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jan 21 2009, 07:17 PM~12775723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

http://www.childhooddreamscarclub.com/


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

kool


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

Which bikes are from Earla?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*HAPPY 4TH OF JULY !*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jan 21 2009, 07:17 PM~12775723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what btk !


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)

Devotions car show Sacramento,ca.


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

NICE PICS BRO :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jul 8 2009, 10:29 PM~14419365
> *NICE PICS BRO :biggrin:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'LL SEE YOU IN WOODLAND BTK !


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:wow: found this page.. was up Delano and porterville and merced :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP SAN JOSE :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

what's up childhood dreams


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@May 4 2010, 02:33 AM~17384124
> *what's up childhood dreams
> *


T T T how every one doing.. see you guys at socios ...shaooo..


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

hey guys stopping in to say hi and hope to see you at socios car show this month 

you should know me as

myspace/dat620


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 5 2010, 08:48 PM~17404763
> *T T T how every one doing.. see you guys at socios ...shaooo..
> *


everyones good il be there but aint showing


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@May 10 2010, 03:18 PM~17445315
> *everyones good  il be there but aint showing
> *


koo as long as you show your self..lol..


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 10 2010, 05:35 PM~17446756
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *


keep drinking soda and eating chips you gonna get fat...lol...


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 10 2010, 05:23 PM~17446665
> *koo as long as you show your self..lol..
> *


yeah they gave me a shirt so it aint gonna be hard to find me lol


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

damn alot of nice bikes n bomb ass rucas...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 10 2010, 05:42 PM~17446809
> *keep drinking soda and eating chips you gonna get fat...lol...
> *





:0 :0 


lucky 4 me I'm FLUFFY :biggrin: 


was up CHD


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 11 2010, 12:09 PM~17454868
> *:0  :0
> lucky 4 me I'm FLUFFY  :biggrin:
> was up CHD
> *


was up vato.. yup you fluffy alright..lol..


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 10 2010, 05:42 PM~17446809
> *keep drinking soda and eating chips you gonna get fat...lol...
> *


 :drama: :drama: I CAN'T STOP :uh: LOL!


----------



## MRZ. TOWNBIZZNESS (Apr 16, 2010)

IM LOOKING TO PURCHASE A THREE WHEELER ANYONE KNOW OF ANYONE SELLIN ONE


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@May 16 2010, 02:22 PM~17506951
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up Kabel? I saw ur bike :0 , it's coming out tight :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

6 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG. IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*WHAT UP MY BROTHER BILLY !*


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 17 2010, 02:24 PM~17517520
> *What's up Kabel? I saw ur bike  :0 , it's coming out tight      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I'll post up pics soon


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 19 2010, 12:26 AM~17537120
> *WHAT UP MY BROTHER BILLY !
> *


GETTIN READY 4 SAN BERNADINO :biggrin: :biggrin: 
IT'S BEEN A MINUTE, HOW U BEEN BROTHER? :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mike661_@Jun 8 2010, 04:31 AM~17725223
> *    :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

What's up guys, u guys gettin ready for July 11? :h5: :h5:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Jul 5 2010, 12:34 PM~17964660
> *What's up guys, u guys gettin ready for July 11?  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Yes sir :biggrin: Looks like it's gonna b a good show   

Get @ me later in the week :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

Whats up this is Delgados Bike Shop.Im just letting everyone know about our cheap prices on lowrider bike parts and lowrider bikes.We got whatever you need,just hit us up at 626-652-2179.Thanks p.s:We ship all over the world. :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Hope to. See childhood dreams b.c. At the malaga bike show dec.11..


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)

Whats up guys anyone still look at this page haha.


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## mistahk (Nov 3, 2005)

:wave: was up from childhood dreams honolulu hawaii. just stoppin through


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)

Whats up guys. I didnt see you guys in las vegas last year what happen?


----------



## mistahk (Nov 3, 2005)

couldnt make it but my goal for this year is to bring a bike up and enter it. Later we are going to post up some pics of what we got on the islands. You guys got some really clean bikes. Our bike club started back up again and we got some new bikes out


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ra8dernation_@Feb 1 2011, 06:56 PM~19760129
> *Whats up guys anyone still look at this page haha.
> *



still looking :biggrin:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Mar 31 2011, 10:59 AM~20227604
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

new member to club and new to showing and competing at car shows let me know wut you think and any helpful hints would help... thanks to Billy the kid, Kabel, and Miguel for letting me and my family in. the theme of the bike is Noahs Ark after my sons name Noah.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Apr 3 2011, 04:07 PM~20249707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Apr 3 2011, 05:07 PM~20249707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sweet,lovin those forks


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

SLM SALINAS PLASTIC EXPLOSIVE 12'' CHILDHOOD DREAMS


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by growmaster4_@Apr 5 2011, 12:43 AM~20262369
> *Looks sweet,lovin those forks
> *


thanks bro most parts are stock schwinn 


thanks kajumbo i sent you a pm hit me up


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

just picked this up need to repaint it dont like the pink


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

have lowrider bike classes  
hope u guys can make it


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ra8dernation_@Apr 11 2011, 10:35 PM~20316548
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wats going on adan


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## Hustlerz Dreamz (Nov 24, 2010)

ya got some really nice bikes :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

any other chapters going to the SOCIOS SHOW IN SACRAMENTO MAY29th


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

how far as that from Bakersfield?


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Apr 15 2011, 01:34 PM~20347142
> *how far as that from Bakersfield?
> *


bout 3 hours


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Brown Society Cinco de Mayo Car Show 5-1-11...good times, good people, great food :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@May 2 2011, 08:12 PM~20471211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RIDES


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 2 2011, 09:05 PM~20471720
> *CLEAN RIDES
> *


thanks bro...appreciate it


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :worship: CHILDHOOD DREAMS TTMFT


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@May 2 2011, 11:27 PM~20472936
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :worship: CHILDHOOD DREAMS  TTMFT
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbsup: To the Top :thumbsup:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS 3 CHAPTERS HERE NORTHBAY SANJOSE AND MERCED NOT ALL OUR BIKES JUST A FEW


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

OPPS FORGOT TO POST THE PIC :biggrin: :banghead:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:run: :run:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@May 23 2011, 01:49 PM~20611390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:ninja: 

:sprint: 

:rimshot:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mike661_@May 25 2011, 06:55 AM~20624860
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks to having a messed up leg I don't think I am gonna make it to this show,best of luck to everyone,hopefully me and my bike will be ready for.the next show.

CHILDHOOD DREAMS 
NORTH BAY
V.P.
TRILL O.G.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

C.H.D. AT THE CHEVETOES SAN JOSE FINEST BIKE SHOW. 1ST 26" STREET 2ND 26" CUSTOM N 2ND 20"STREET CUSTOM


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Childhood Dreams
Noahs Ark still evolving, bent my O.G. Schwinn forks a lil more, what do u think ya:thumbsup: or nay:thumbsdown:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

No good,pull them off and send em to me.just kidding,they look great
CHD....


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

★lookin sick bro.★♚CHD ♚


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:rimshot::rimshot:


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Est.1979 said:


> Childhood Dreams
> Noahs Ark still evolving, bent my O.G. Schwinn forks a lil more, what do u think ya:thumbsup: or nay:thumbsdown:




:thumbsup:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

WAT UP CHD FAMILY


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Brannan's Totally Custom built 16" Schwinn Pixie Tandem...."Childhood Dreams Bike Club Hawaii"


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

SUPREMACY HAWAII said:


> Brannan's Totally Custom built 16" Schwinn Pixie Tandem...."Childhood Dreams Bike Club Hawaii"
> View attachment 475293


damn that's f****n bad ass right there


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

​Totally "ONE OF A KIND"


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

TTT childhood dreams


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

KABEL said:


> TTT childhood dreams


My lil goofy ass kid


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

yup that wat up lil man repersenting I would put my bois but I get on with my phone


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

kajumbo said:


> My lil goofy ass kid


Hey bro do u got any hook up on shirts but not like those im tring to get it stich on the burgundy polos they look nice i seen sum


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

yea I got a gud hook up on shirts any kind, hats, jackets ,sweater holla at me any chapter 707-843-9634


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

kajumbo said:


> yea I got a gud hook up on shirts any kind, hats, jackets ,sweater holla at me any chapter 707-843-9634


Aight


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hi glow red over black base. plus 3 coats of cabernet candy. for the homie david


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Were u guys at


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm still here.. everyone else is stuck on FACEBOOK...


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

kajumbo said:


> I'm still here.. everyone else is stuck on FACEBOOK...


Fucking face book


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

Yup facebook people be on that shit all day


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

CHD Maryland showing love, what's up everyone! TTT


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

How's it going Maryland chapter Delano chapter kabel saying wants up to all my chd brother's


----------

